# What age can puppies swim?



## Tollerowner (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't want to miss an opportunity to have her get used to water, but I don't want to scare her either.
I think I can probably lure her into a few inches of water with a treat.

What water temperature is warm enough? It is about 45F now.

In trying to google this, I read that it is important to dry their ears to prevent ear infections. I never dryed my first 2 dogs ears, and I am sure they went swimming at least a thousand times. Did i get lucky or it is not all that important?

What water temperature is okay for an adult dog? My dogs love to play in the snow; that _might_ impmly they can handle cold water, but maybe not. (toller; oily double coat)

Its been 16 years since I have done this, so I don't really remember much about pupppies.


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

For the first time, I would wait until the water isn't that uncomfortable for you to be in. I would let the puppy take it at their speed. You can encourage them (if they need it .. it may not), by wading out and getting the pup to come to you and praising it for any progress it makes.


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

I wouldn't force or lure her, just praise her for choosing to interact with the water if she wants to.


----------



## decompensated chaos (Mar 1, 2012)

My Toller puppy is 8 months old now. I started taking him out to the local creeks and lakes when he was 12-14 weeks old so that he could wade/see what water was like. When he was about 4-5 months old I started throwing a stick out a little ways (but where he didn't have to swim yet) for him to get. And a month or so ago I started throwing the stick out further, and he just picked up swimming on his own. I never forced him in the water except inasfar as he NEEDED to get the stick, and gave lots of verbal praise and encouragement all along the way.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Puppies can be introduced to water at any age, though I wouldn't expect much actual swimming from a very little puppy. I wouldn't worry too much about water temp and let the pup decide. Mine were swimming well into November as ice was starting to form and they don't have particularly thick undercoats like the retrievers, so an adult dog is fine. Just make sure to have some place warm for them when they come out - mine are so into swimming that they don't realize how cold it is until they get out.

I agree don't force it, I wouldn't even lure it. Just let the dog decide and reward if she decides to interact with it. One of mine didn't like water at all until we moved to a house with a pond when she was 18 months, and now I can't keep her out of the water. She never really saw the point before but she loves it now. Pick some place where the dog can wade in gradually and the current/waves aren't strong. And if the puppy likes to retrieve then use that drive and throw a toy in a foot or two.

IME, ear infections are a very individual thing. I hear that spaniels have ear infection issues, but mine haven't and I don't clean them or do anything special to care for them. Some dogs just seem to be prone to them and some aren't and I don't think shape of the ear is that much of a factor among floppy earred dogs.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

So the first summer I had Manna she jumped into the creek with me while I was swimming...Vitae took almost a year to jump in 

I bring them to places that have water but I don't expect anything other than they have fun.

However bath times = lots of toys/treats


----------



## Himannv (Jan 30, 2017)

Does anyone have more information on ear infection in dogs? Our vet basically told us to avoid water in the ear completely as it causes infection. However, I've seen dogs swimming often enough so I don't understand how that can be true.


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

Himannv said:


> Does anyone have more information on ear infection in dogs? Our vet basically told us to avoid water in the ear completely as it causes infection. However, I've seen dogs swimming often enough so I don't understand how that can be true.


From what I have seen dogs that will get ear infections will get ear infections and you have to be very careful with their ears, and dogs that won't get ear infections won't get ear infections and no matter what you do it is extremely unlikely that they will ever get one. So it depends on the dog how careful you need to be.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

AsherLove said:


> From what I have seen dogs that will get ear infections will get ear infections and you have to be very careful with their ears, and dogs that won't get ear infections won't get ear infections and no matter what you do it is extremely unlikely that they will ever get one. So it depends on the dog how careful you need to be.


This is my experience too.

My own personal feeling is that a lot of ear infection issues are related to allergies or something similar, and less related to the whole swimming/wet ears thing. While getting ears wet may cause the issues to flair up, I don't think they are the primary cause. My spaniels swim every single day and I don't clean their ears or make sure they dry and neither of them have any ear issues.


----------

